

Ask HN - will you please include password rules to login form? - andys627

So many times I have to ask for a reminder because I don't know what the password rules are - 6 char or 8? Has to have 1 upper? Has to include a special char? Add the password rules to the login form!
======
doctororange
It's a good thought, and an area that's ripe for all sorts of standardisation.
My passwords follow a system which is secure, but doesn't conform to all the
password requirements of all sites, so I get caught out with this problem all
the time.

------
ephan172
And make it possible for a mobile user(using opera mini) to login,Its been
impossible for me.

